# Post #1000 ideas?



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, I've finally reached post #1000 and it took me almost nine years to do it. 

What should my 1,000th post look like? I'm up for suggestions...nothing silly of course.  Should I attempt to make one of the most profound artistic statements of our time, or should I waste my immortal post on utter stupidity and banality _a la_ Erik Satie?

I await your sagacious wisdom with great anticipation!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Celloman said:


> Well, I've finally reached post #1000 and it took me almost nine years to do it.
> 
> What should my 1,000th post look like? I'm up for suggestions...nothing silly of course.  Should I attempt to make one of the most profound artistic statements of our time, or should I waste my immortal post on utter stupidity and banality _a la_ Erik Satie?
> 
> I await your sagacious wisdom with great anticipation!


On Wagner, of course.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Stupid Thread Ideas!
That's where I did my 2000th anyway.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ask the higher poster per day , he knows a silly post or 57 a day.......


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

All I can suggest.

1) Make it positive
2) Make it count .


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

They say that after 1000 posts you turn into a mage or something. My vote goes to the null hypothesis however.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart usually posts a link to 'the one' & if it's something daft...
So my advice is, make it a worthwhile post about music, or it may pop up to embarrass you later on. 
Why not post something in Current Listening, but make it a 'special' post with some interesting personal response or witty/clever review, or nice graphics.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Ingélou said:


> Why not post something in Current Listening, but make it a 'special' post with some interesting personal response or witty/clever review, or nice graphics.


I'm actually considering this. I'll probably listen to something bombastic and pretentious, like Mahler's _Symphony No. 8_ - then I'll rename it "Celloman's Theme Song" and force every forum member to listen to it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Well, I've finally reached post #1000 and it took me almost nine years to do it.
> 
> What should my 1,000th post look like? I'm up for suggestions...nothing silly of course.  Should I attempt to make one of the most profound artistic statements of our time, or should I waste my immortal post on utter stupidity and banality _a la_ Erik Satie?
> 
> I await your sagacious wisdom with great anticipation!


Post about the greatest opera ever written, Berlioz' Les Troyens.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

Celloman said:


> Should I attempt to make one of the most profound artistic statements of our time, or should I waste my immortal post on utter stupidity and banality _a la_ Erik Satie?


Stick with what you know.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I usually switch languages after every 1000 posts. So, for example, I began in Italian - oui! - and then pirate English - arrrgggh, hearties! - and now I'm trying plain English but after 3000 posts, I'll switch to Latin. Helps keep my hand in, plus I listen to music better in Latin...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

How about a post thanking people for their suggestions about what should be in your 1000th post?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

hpowders said:


> Post about the greatest opera ever written, Berlioz' Les Troyens.


I would, except that the greatest opera ever written is _obviously_ Tristan and Isolde!



GreenMamba said:


> How about a post thanking people for their suggestions about what should be in your 1000th post?


Don't get your hopes too high. I _am_ open to the idea, however, to sending all of you thank-you letters. Expect $100 checks with those...plus, I will "double like" all of your posts for the next week by means of a special glitch that Mahlerian PMed me about last week.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It might be fun to see how long you can stay on 999....


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> It might be fun to see how long you can stay on 999....


It might have been fun if you suggested this to a certain hyper-active poster a couple months ago.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2015)

I'm still keen on the selfie in the bath. It's had the most votes.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2015)

Kieran said:


> I usually switch languages after every 1000 posts. So, for example, I began in Italian - oui! - and then pirate English - arrrgggh, hearties! - and now I'm trying plain English but after 3000 posts, I'll switch to Latin. Helps keep my hand in, plus I listen to music better in Latin...


Oui?! Mais non!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Idea # 1000 of the day: stir fried bell pepper goes well with pasta.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Celloman has reached 



















This is the one.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Well done, Celloman!
1000 posts!*










*Quel éclat! *


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Hope you can contain yourself.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Hope you can contain yourself.


You just scarred me for life, sir. I can only hope and pray that the above instrument was plywood.

If it had been more than $2000, I would have gone into a cello-induced state of shock. Careful man!


----------

